# Looking for expat community in the Algarve



## Alikin (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi there,

I have recently moved to the Algarve, I am looking for an active group of expats to socialise with. More specifically in the Carvoeiro/Lagoa area.

Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Roja-Pe here


----------



## Alikin (Dec 5, 2013)

Albufeira?


----------

